# Japanese Color Scheme



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, it's Michael Gottlieb with Japanese Color Scheme!

You'll be getting fast times every time you use this color scheme! It's like a new set of algs! It's like lubing your cube! A regular color scheme just doesn't have the same recognition. This is for the 3x3, the 4x4, even the 5x5! Japanese Color Scheme is worth its weight in fast. Look at this! It just does the recognition for you! Why do you want to make your lookahead twice as hard? You don't need to make a mess, either. Take your stickers off, put some new ones on. And it's made in Japan - you know how fast Japanese cubers are! You can even use it on 2x2 if you want. Yu Nakajima, he uses it all the time. Look at that! A World Record! Here's some bad F2L cases, some F perms, some flipped cross edges. Not only are you going to save time seeing them, you'll feel like the cube moves faster too! See that? The fastest solving you'll see in real time!

Here's a testimonial from me. Before, I was sluggish, having to work hard to get sub-15 times! "I'll never average under 15", I told myself. But then I got the Japanese Color Scheme and my times started to go down again! Within two days, I got my first sub-15 average of 12 ever! And wait, there's more! Today I broke my personal best average yet again, and on top of that I got a 15.80 average of 100! That's more than a second off my previous best! Thanks, Japanese Color Scheme!

No other color scheme's gonna do that! It acts like an energy drink! And look at this - the darkest color's on the bottom! See what I'm telling ya? Japanese Color Scheme! You'll get fast times, every time! Resticker your cubes now and, as an added bonus, you can get used to it even faster! What have you got to lose? But that's not all! Read this topic now and you can get advice from some of the world's top cubers on how to make the switch - FREE! You get it all - a new color scheme, faster recognition, advice - for just six easy applications of nine stickers each! If that isn't a bargain, I don't know what is!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 17, 2009)

you really like the Japanese Color Sheme don't you?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 17, 2009)

It's actually quite true. I think it's mostly a psychological reason due to using BOY color scheme too much. I used to always solve white and yellow first, but on the Japanese color scheme and springless cube , I'm at about 28 seconds average and color neutral! That's faster than my color neutral speed on a regular BOY cube, however I never get any good single solves, too consistent.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 17, 2009)

Sarcasm, or truth disguised as such by exaggeration? I seriously can't decide.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2009)

You should make the real video infomercial for this.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha  No, I really do like Japanese color scheme (for 3x3 speedsolve anyway), and I really think y'all should try it. I thought an infomercial-style post would be a funny way to tell people about it


----------



## Stefan (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, once I stickered a cube with this scheme and soon after that I got many sub10 times with it. True story! On the other hand, that was me reconstructing some of Yu's solves from video and then replaying them myself over and over and over again.


----------



## King Koopa (Jan 17, 2009)

i use the jap color scheme


----------



## maxcube (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you use the Japanese color scheme in a US comp? I'm stupid to not be sure of this.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 17, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Can you use the Japanese color scheme in a US comp? I'm stupid to not be sure of this.



Yes, the Japanese color is allowed. Any color scheme is allowed except for the Hughey scheme, which is copyrighted.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 17, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use the Japanese color scheme in a US comp? I'm stupid to not be sure of this.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 17, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use the Japanese color scheme in a US comp? I'm stupid to not be sure of this.
> ...


What if I've just been using his color scheme incidentally? XP


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 17, 2009)

Japanese color scheme rocks...I just love the look of white next to yellow 
4 of my 3x3s, my two 4x4s, and my 5x5 have Japanese color scheme 

P.S. - Michael, do you really like it that much? Or just for 3x3?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 17, 2009)

How difficult would it be to adapt to a new colour scheme? I'd love to give the jap scheme a chance, but i don't want to spend weeks adapting to a new colour scheme,


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 17, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...



If you have, you should really change as soon as possible. We don't want any legal issues.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Japanese color scheme rocks...I just love the look of white next to yellow
> 4 of my 3x3s, my two 4x4s, and my 5x5 have Japanese color scheme
> 
> P.S. - Michael, do you really like it that much? Or just for 3x3?



Just for 3x3 at the moment. I don't think it would save me enough on big cubes to be worth the time to resticker, and unlike F2L I'd have to get used to center and edge pairing differently, so I don't think I'm going to try it on big cubes. I'm planning on restickering my 2x2 with Japanese color scheme when my stickers wear out, though.


----------



## mazei (Jan 17, 2009)

I might give it a try seeing I have extra stickers and cubes I don't use.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 17, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...



Change your plastic color to sky blue.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

how can one copyright a color scheme?


----------



## mazei (Jan 17, 2009)

What is his color scheme?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm well I ordered like ten sets of brights ages ago and haven't gotten them so if they ever do come maybe I will try this out.
I'm glad to see you finally excited and getting aster tho qqwerf!


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Hi, it's Michael Gottlieb with Japanese Color Scheme!
> 
> You'll be getting fast times every time you use this color scheme! It's like a new set of algs! It's like lubing your cube! A regular color scheme just doesn't have the same recognition. This is for the 3x3, the 4x4, even the 5x5! Japanese Color Scheme is worth its weight in fast. Look at this! It just does the recognition for you! Why do you want to make your lookahead twice as hard? You don't need to make a mess, either. Take your stickers off, put some new ones on. And it's made in Japan - you know how fast Japanese cubers are! You can even use it on 2x2 if you want. Yu Nakajima, he uses it all the time. Look at that! A World Record! Here's some bad F2L cases, some F perms, some flipped cross edges. Not only are you going to save time seeing them, you'll feel like the cube moves faster too! See that? The fastest solving you'll see in real time!
> 
> ...



And call within the next 20 minutes and u can resticker your other cubes for free!!

Thats an over $9000 value for only $10, or free if you already have stickers.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 17, 2009)

mazei said:


> What is his color scheme?



Mike Hughey's scheme is like the standard Rubik's scheme, but with blue and green switched.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > What is his color scheme?
> ...



Not quite.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 17, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



I read somewhere that he stickered his big cubes with that color scheme.

anyway, The Japanese color scheme is white/blue, green/yellow, and red/orange? I'll ty it right now by restickering my old cube if that's the correct scheme.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 18, 2009)

How are you all switching to this so easily? It throws me off, although it didn't raise my times much, which makes me think it has potential.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 18, 2009)

MistArts said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



LOL

anyway, I've always thought about owning a cube with the japanese color scheme. I'll definitely give it a try if I can get some new stickers.


----------



## Odin (Jan 18, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> Thats an over $9000 value for only $10, or free if you already have stickers.



LOL! i heard you liek mudkipz


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 18, 2009)

So what exactly IS the Japanese Color Scheme?


----------



## Zava (Jan 18, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> So what exactly IS the Japanese Color Scheme?



change blue and yellow on a normal color scheme cube.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think with another color scheme I'll get faster times. Of course I may get use it, but it will be so hard to do it, I always try to recognize the permutations by the colors, and they arrive to my eyes as a contrast of opposite, equals or simply differents.

You say that the darkest colors stay in down layers, but I use as a mainly color white or yellow.

Wether you got lower times with this new scheme, why don't you change to it in your big-cubes then? You might surprise yourself.


----------



## mazei (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, usually if you scale it upwards to a bigger size the effects are much clearer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...


My lawyers will be contacting you shortly.

  

Thanks, Shaden - too funny.

I would like to point out that my color scheme is the same as the Japanese color scheme in terms of opposing colors, and I think my speed proves that the difference in opposing colors are not sufficient to turn anyone into a superspeedsolver.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I would like to point out that my color scheme is the same as the Japanese color scheme in terms of opposing colors, and I think my speed proves that the difference in opposing colors are not sufficient to turn anyone into a superspeedsolver.



But it proves that the difference in opposing colors is sufficient to turn anyone into a superblindsolver


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 19, 2009)

flee135 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > kippy33 said:
> ...



But the sky blue one isn't my main anymore! ;-;


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 20, 2009)

it depends what your used to, i am used to both(normak and jap.) but it does seem that my averages are up to 3 seconds lower on my jap. color scheme then on my normal, both DIY cubes also. If u want to know the jap. color scheme, on my youtbe account, youtube.com/hippofluff i review the green type d cube which has jap. color scheme. feel free to look at it and examine it


----------



## Stefan (Jan 20, 2009)

I now have a theory. On my V-cubes, I seriously need to change the green or blue stickers because they look so similar, hurting my recognition. I also think green and blue are troublesome for me in general.

So... the Japanese scheme with blue cross should help me. Why? Because I eliminate the green-vs-blue issue right away, during inspection where I have plenty of time. In F2L, where I'm worst, there are no green+X and blue+X piece pairs that I could mistake. Unlike with the "normal" scheme where I do have this with X=red and X=orange.

Orange and red are a bit troublesome for me, too, though. So I propose taking the scheme "one step further" and having red next to orange as well. For example by taking the Japanese scheme and swapping orange and yellow.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried it once...if I remember correctly, I got 17.xx average (my normal average was like 14.xx)

but I don't think it will make me faster


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I now have a theory. On my V-cubes, I seriously need to change the green or blue stickers because they look so similar, hurting my recognition. I also think green and blue are troublesome for me in general.
> 
> So... the Japanese scheme with blue cross should help me. Why? Because I eliminate the green-vs-blue issue right away, during inspection where I have plenty of time. In F2L, where I'm worst, there are no green+X and blue+X piece pairs that I could mistake. Unlike with the "normal" scheme where I do have this with X=red and X=orange.
> 
> Orange and red are a bit troublesome for me, too, though. So I propose taking the scheme "one step further" and having red next to orange as well. For example by taking the Japanese scheme and swapping orange and yellow.



That's why I love hi-games.net.

I changed the orange to a drab salmon color and the blue to a light blue gray and the green to a bright green. Recognition is very easy now.
I might change the green to a dark green (almost black), but the background is black.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (May 18, 2011)

With Dayan cubes it is really easy too change the color schemes, just switch the pieces.


----------



## danthecuber (May 18, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> With Dayan cubes it is really easy too change the color schemes, just switch the pieces.


 
NIce bump :tu


----------



## Mr 005 (May 18, 2011)

I broke my first rubiks cube and bought a diy. i found my dads old rubiks cube from when he was a kid in the 80's and it had the jap scheme (and faded red stickers so like 2 orange sides). even though the cube was pretty bad i did improve about 5 seconds on my time. it actually took me a while to realize the japanese scheme.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

Well of course sillies, Japan. Is. AWESOME!


----------



## Erzz (May 18, 2011)

Wow, I thought I was the only one who really liked the Japanese colour scheme after I switched to it. I used to not be able to slot to the back without checking colours, but now I can. I have no idea why. I use yellow cross, so green is on top (Or left if I'm doing F2L (COR)), don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Hershey (May 18, 2011)

Mr 005 said:


> i found my dads old rubiks cube from when he was a kid in the 80's and it had the jap scheme


 
That's because the "Japanese color scheme" was actually the original color scheme for the cube.
The international color scheme (the BOY or American colors) is the newer one.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2011)

and some rubiks 2x2 still have it


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

Ya, I just put this on my lunhui, and I like it, although it's extremely awkward right now. Since I do advanced cross, I should know the color scheme, but it's still odd for me.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> That's because the "Japanese color scheme" was actually the original color scheme for the cube.
> The international color scheme (the BOY or American colors) is the newer one.


Then why is the "Original" color scheme called the "Japanese" color scheme? If the original Rubik's came out in Hungary, then shouldn't it be called the "Hungarian" color scheme?


----------



## Rpotts (May 18, 2011)

It's just called that because for whatever reason it became standard for many Japanese cubers, but most of the rest of the world uses the BOY scheme.


----------



## Shortey (May 18, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> With Dayan cubes it is really easy too change the color schemes, just switch the pieces.


 
You just bumped a 2 year old thread.


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2011)

Shortey said:


> You just bumped a 2 year old thread.


 
You just brought something back that had been dead for 4 hours.


----------

